# (Kanger Sub Tank) A Very Good Vaping Day..............



## Philip Dunkley (3/1/15)

So Today was a good vaping day. I managed to spend a quality day with my Lemo, stuck on top of the Smok Xpro M50. This was good. Very good, and i'm falling for the lemo more and more. It's a great tank, and can very easily be used as an ADV'er. Then Vape King did me a huge favour, and let me have a new Kangertech Sub Tank, which I'm busy building now, and will have some thoughts on later. My mother-in-law also came through today for a visit, and managed to bring my first vaping device that I ever used in 2006, so i'll post some pics later. It was also a good day for juice. Managed to pick up a sample pack of Vaponaute's products from Vape Cartel, and to top it off, Jurgins van eeden sponsored me a bottle of 5 Pawns Gambit, What a legend!! So yes, today has been good, and tonight should be awesome. Just set up a favourite juice in my lemo, so I'm going to sit down and spend some quality time with my new toys. I'll should be quite active a bit later, as i'll post a few first impressions on the Sub Tank, and the juices. Also should post some pics of the old vaper!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

Awesome day indeed!

I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the SubTank...and maybe see some pictures of it on the Mini Dragon 

Just did a parallel coil build on the Lemo and it is amazing! Such a versatile RTA

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley (3/1/15)

Are you reffering to the smok xpro m50 as the mini dragon?? Just a bit lost??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (3/1/15)

Did some reading on the sub Tank. 

Pretty much everyone is saying the stock could perform great. But the rebuildable side of it lacks in major departments.


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Are you reffering to the smok xpro m50 as the mini dragon?? Just a bit lost??



I am indeed! 
Sorry, I've already gotten so used to the name, I forget that not everyone is "in on it" 
@Silver informed me that Smok is the polish word for dragon, so we gave this little beast a nickname

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (3/1/15)

Aaaaaaaghh


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

MurderDoll said:


> Did some reading on the sub Tank.
> 
> Pretty much everyone is saying the stock could perform great. But the rebuildable side of it lacks in major departments.



I saw a YouTube review (forgot who) where the guy rebuilt and absolutely loved it (more than the stock, which he liked too)...I guess it's one of those devices


----------



## MurderDoll (3/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I saw a YouTube review (forgot who) where the guy rebuilt and absolutely loved it (more than the stock, which he liked too)...I guess it's one of those devices




Maybe the reviews I read weren't very good then. 

Will be good to see what local views are. 

All I've gotten so far is that the nautilus is better. Only thing that was liked more is the bigger capacity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (3/1/15)

Just for you @free3dom

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Just for you @free3dom
> View attachment 18688



That looks awesome! I love it...now I must have it 

I was a little bit afraid of the overhang with the 25mm tank, but that is really not bad at all....it looks so good


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

MurderDoll said:


> Maybe the reviews I read weren't very good then.
> 
> Will be good to see what local views are.
> 
> All I've gotten so far is that the nautilus is better. Only thing that was liked more is the bigger capacity.



I'm guessing you mean the Atlantis (I confuse the two all the time). Would love to see a comparison review by somebody who is not a fanboy of either Kanger or Aspire 

But yeah, I also want to hear our members' opinions on the SubTank. The internet is full of weirdos

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (3/1/15)

Having Problems with the Beauty Ring/Adapter. When on it only fires sometimes/check atomiser. Off is perfect. It's making perfect connection as well!!


----------



## Philip Dunkley (3/1/15)

Other than that, vaping beautifuly on the new OCC's.
Using the sub OHM one. Flavour is excellent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Having Problems with the Beauty Ring/Adapter. When on it only fires sometimes/check atomiser. Off is perfect. It's making perfect connection as well!!



That's weird...I've never heard of that happening. But I've also never used a beaty ring either.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (3/1/15)

The vape is definitely stronger than the atlantis, but I dont think as flavoursome..................


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> The vape is definitely stronger than the atlantis, but I dont think as flavoursome..................



That actually suits me. I'm not much of a flavour junkie...good enough is good enough for me 

I wonder what type of wick they use. Also can't remember if has vertical coils or not.
So many things that affect the type of vape you get off a device.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (3/1/15)

Okay, so the wick is Japanese Cotton, the new OCC coil stands for Organic Cotton Coil. Its a Horizontal coil inside. Flavour is very good, don't get me wrong

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (3/1/15)

Gonna play with the rebuildable tomorrow, vape on the coils tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Okay, so the wick is Japanese Cotton, the new OCC coil stands for Organic Cotton Coil. Its a Horizontal coil inside. Flavour is very good, don't get me wrong



Thanks, this is sounding better by the second


----------



## Philip Dunkley (3/1/15)

This is going to be a popular tank, this you can be sure of. It's growing on me here.................

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> This is going to be a popular tank, this you can be sure of. It's growing on me here.................



I totally agree...as long as Kanger has better QA on these new coils this is my next RCTA (Rebuildable Coil Tank Atomizer) 
Come to think of it...I'll probably just get one regardless, if the coils give issues I can just use it as a RTA


----------



## Philip Dunkley (3/1/15)

Beauty Ring Problem Sorted, My Fault!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Beauty Ring Problem Sorted, My Fault!!!



Nice, glad that it's not a design fault


----------



## Arthster (3/1/15)

I am starting to get that loving feeling to. I have now heard alot of good things about it. The Kanger might just be heading to my wishlist soon. 

I still have two tank that I want to replace and still doing homework with regards to what to get. I must say that the Orchid v3 is in the lead at the moment though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (3/1/15)

Yep, Orchid v3 is on there too...but the SubTank is wrestling it's way to the top of the list - and it's a 25mm, the rest don't stand a chance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (3/1/15)

Yeah I still have to wait 2 weeks for work to put my vape fund into my account. so I have some time to figure out what I am going to do.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (3/1/15)

@Arthster an opinion from my side, the lemo is fantastic. I just spent the day vaping pretty much exclusively on it, except for the subby tonight, and the lemo is great. It's the best tank I own. Period. And I've had it running on the mini dragon all day at about 25W with VG80% juice, and tonight happily threw it onto my Panzer 26650 Mech, and smooth as silk. You will love it. My 2 cents worth.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (4/1/15)

thanks @Philip Dunkley, The Lemo is most definitely coming this way, The question is if she is bringing friends or her triplet sisters.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (4/1/15)

Hahahahaha


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> And I've had it running on the *mini dragon* all day at about 25W



Haha, see how quickly that name sticks once you know it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (4/1/15)

Yep, it does, and now I feel part,of the club too

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Yep, it does, and now I feel part,of the club too



You were an honorary member from the start - our eggs hatched at the same time after all. We just forgot to send you the memo during the christening 

We'll get the entire world to accept the Mini Dragon as the official name before long  Smok better release a fixed version with the "real name" printed on the side soon


----------



## Arthster (4/1/15)

I fear I might have to join the dragons soon. 

Why so many awesome devices and so little money

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

Arthster said:


> I fear I might have to join the dragons soon.
> 
> Why so many awesome devices and so little money



Do it, do it, do it 

You've been summoned


----------



## Arthster (4/1/15)

I probably am, in a month or 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Capitan (4/1/15)

If you had to compare the subtank to the Atlantis to a mini nauti?


----------



## Philip Dunkley (4/1/15)

@El Capitan Hard to choose, I do own all three, but at the Atlantis pips them, but literally by a tiny bit. They are all good devices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## El Capitan (4/1/15)

And therein lies the our vaping dilemma, forever striving for something that's just a tiny bit better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (4/1/15)

El Capitan said:


> And therein lies the our vaping dilemma, forever striving for something that's just a tiny bit better



Too true! Luckily it's a very fun-filled endeavor


----------

